
Show HN:[BETA] Chatbot for sending physical poscards from whatsapp - theveloped
https://melonpost.com/
======
theveloped
Author here! One of my side projects nearing completion. Terms/Privacy
statements are underway so please bear with me for now.

Looking for some advice on getting the dialog as fluid as possible (I'm using
dialogflow on the back). Especially address parsing seems like a tricky field
so any feedback on this would be most appreciated!

The WhatsApp REST interface will be open-source once fully tested (heavily
based on: [https://github.com/Rhymen/go-
whatsapp](https://github.com/Rhymen/go-whatsapp)).

~~~
gsempe
That's smart and well executed. Congratulations

~~~
theveloped
Glad you like it!

------
martinni
I love chatbots, but I'm not sure creating a postcard is the correct
application. There's so many question to answer. If this was a form there
would be only 3 fields and could be complete extremely quickly.

~~~
theveloped
I completely agree chatbots can be slow at collecting information. In the case
of Melon Post we look at rivaling the speed of a web form at least with orders
to a previously used address. At this point, the benefit of being available
from your message box and focus on simplicity will hopefully attract it's own
little group of loyal customers!

------
valehelle
I'm interested to know how you are going to handle user error. If u expect 1
reply but the user send 2 reply will it repeat the same error message twice?

~~~
theveloped
In most cases various error messages for a certain position in the
conversation are available. These messages are aimed at nudging the user back
into one of the predefined conversational flows or to have them repeat their
answer in a different format.

Something the bot still has trouble with is if the user sends a second reply
before the answer of the bot is received.

